# Rod Hutchinson Legend ?



## Lukas van Karpf (6. August 2004)

Was haltet ihr von der Rute : Rod Hutchinson Legend
http://www.fishers-point.de/index.html?ruten_rollen_hutchinson_3.htm

Freu mich auf jede Antwort  #6 :m


----------



## Strandwanderer (6. August 2004)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

:b 
Hallo,

ich kenne diese Rute zwar nicht, fische aber seid Jahren die "legendären" RH IMX in 13´2,5 lbs.
Mit meinen Ruten bin ich absolut zufrieden und wenn die Legend in gewohnter Hutchinson Quallität hergestellt wird, dann solltest du Sie mal probewerfen und gleich einen Satz Ruten einpacken lassen   .


----------



## bkz (6. August 2004)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

HI

Ich hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir diese Ruten zuzulegen. Hab sie mir auch ein paar mal im Geschäft angeschaut und daran gezogen. Ich finde sie klasse. Für den Preis finde ich die Rute echt toll.
Hab sie aber dann nicht gekauft, da ich mir beim Grabmayer drei Ruten bauen ließ die mich dann noch weniger gekostet haben und haargenau meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen.

Sonst finde ich, dass die Hutchinson Ruten absolute Weltklasse sind. Ich hatte mal zwei Dream Maker De Luxe, und weine ihnen noch immer hinterher.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

Gib mir zwei, ne Woche Zeit, dann sag ich dir obs was taugt...

Für den Preis bau ich mir meine Flinten abba lieber selber.


----------



## PorteN (6. August 2004)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

Nash Pursuit Juli man


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*



			
				PorteN schrieb:
			
		

> Nash Pursuit Juli man



Ich arbeite dran #6  Ersma müssen neue Boilies her, alter Großfisch-Hunter...

PS: Ich behalt die karte nochmal, können wir nextes WE nochmal los.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. August 2004)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

Echt wunderschöne Stöcker. Aber verdammt teuer für ne Serienrute, wie alle Hutchinsons  

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Argus_81 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

hallo ich hab heute 2 ruten auf dem flohmarkt gekauft aber ich kenne die nicht und im internet finde ich auch nix darüber die erste ist eine rod hutchinson imx 12`2.2 1/2 y.c ch 006.94 und die andere ist eine rod hutchinsonehmanns perfection imx 13`
2/4 6 /92 kann mir jemand vielleicht sage ob die ruten was taugen und was die so wert sind hab echt kein plan mfg argus


----------



## Dart (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*



bkz schrieb:


> Sonst finde ich, dass die Hutchinson Ruten absolute Weltklasse sind. Ich hatte mal zwei Dream Maker De Luxe, und weine ihnen noch immer hinterher.
> 
> MfG
> Bernhard


Ich fische selber 3 Dreammaker Stöckchen seit ein paar Jahren, und finde die Ruten an sich klasse.
Alle 3 Ruten haben aber eine saumäßige Lackierung. Bei Regen oder generell hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit, bildet sich ein weißer Feuchte-Film auf dem Blank unter dem Lack, speziell an den Ringbindungen und am Übergang vom Griffteil zum Blank.
Das dürfte bei recht teuren Ruten eigentlich nicht vorkommen. Mag sein das es eine Montagsserie war. Reklamieren fällt leider flach, da ich die Peitschen, Second Hand, gekauft habe.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Keule666 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

Ich habe drei von den Hutchis Legend MK2 in 13ft 3,5lbs

Kann nur sagen, das beste was ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte. Und ich hatte schon ne Menge Stöcker in der Hand.


----------



## Thomas Galke (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rod Hutchinson Legend ?*

Da hast Du wohl den gleichen Fehler wie ich gemacht. Hatte ebenfals zwei Delux und war so bedäppert sie zu verkaufen. Optisch und vom Drillgefühl das geilste was ich je gefischt habe. Mit 2,5 lbs nur etwas zu schwach für die großen Seen in denen ich dann fischte. Könnte verzweifel, suche seit langem, hat aber wohl keiner mehr. Also wenn Jemand noch zwei rumstehen hat, bitte melde Dich.


----------

